# Battlestar Galactica...Blu-Ray... July 28th



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Apparently, the complete Battlestar Galactica Series will be made available on Blu-Ray on July 28th. No pricing but I suspect it won't be cheap.

I had heard this rumor several times, but Engadget has published it now probably no longer just a rumor.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Seen mention of it on tvshowsondvd.com and have been in a discussion about it on AVSForum. Am looking forward to it as long as it doesn't bust the bank!

_Moderator note: Moving this to the Movies forum..._


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I will probably get the final season on BD, but definitely won't be replacing my existing Season 1 to 3 DVDs with BD. I loved the series, but my DVD player upconverts very nicely to near HD quality, so I'll live with the oldies that I have!


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Anticipation of this is part of why I didn't shell out near full-season prices for half-season sets.

I'm not finding the Engadget article. Any word on whether this includes Razor and the webisodes?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Probably depends on how literally we take things. Razor was first released by itself, then later included on the Season 4.0 set.

I would think it safe to assume we get Mini-Series + Razor + Series 1-4. No idea on the extras (like the webisodes) that were bonuses with the DVDs. Also up in the air is whether we'd get "The Plan" or not. I hope we'd get it, but I don't think it will have aired by the time this set is supposed to come out.

I think it safe to also assume we will NOT get Caprica with this... Most likely Caprica would be bundled with the eventual 1st season of Caprica if that gets green-lighted.


----------

